# Motorized Sled.



## jrapoza (Nov 16, 2017)

Just in time for the winter.  I bought this a long time ago.  It had a great story with it about Edsel Ford and a friend built it together or had it built at the Ford factory.  Never any proof was provided by the previous owner but a great story.


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 16, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## nycet3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Amazing


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 27, 2017)

Wow....just wow!


----------



## Oldbikes (Nov 29, 2017)

That is COOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticNerd (Nov 29, 2017)

cool! Does it run?


----------

